# Angeln in der Naehe von London



## mahe96ac (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Ich bin nach London umgezogen und suche nun nach Angelmoeglichkeiten im Umland von London (hauptsaechlich Spinnfischen). Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen und gute Empfehlungen geben? 

Vielen Dank fuer die Hilfe!
Beste Gruesse

/max


----------



## goatzilla (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Naehe von London*

Hi Max, 

da meine Eltern in der Nähe von London wohne, bin ich des öfteren schon dort fischen gewesen. Zum Spinnfischen empfiehlt sich die Themse, nicht zuletzt weil sie mit staatlicher Lizenz (ca 28 Pfund/Jahr) an vielen Stellen umsonst zu beangeln ist. Ansonsten gibt es aber auch viele Seen (empfehle Dir den Führer der Environment Agency), wo hauptsächlich auf Karpfen geangelt wird. Natürlich gibt es auch einige "Piker" in England, aber nur wenige der Gewässer würde ich als "überblinkert" einschätzen. 
Die wohl größte Angelzeitschrift des Landes "Improve your Coarse Fishing" hat in jeder Ausgabe ein paar nette Empfehlungen. Außerdem solltest Du auch nicht vergessen, Dich in den lokalen "Tackle Shops" nach den besten "Venues" zu erkundigen. 
In London direkt habe ich noch nie geangelt, aber es gibt einen größeren Komplex in Uxbridge (ca 45 Minuten vom Zentrum entfernt), wo ich schon Hecht gefangen habe. 

Hoffe etwas geholfen zu haben. 
Gruß Philip


----------

